# Rosebud had puppies at Golden Ret. Rescue Resource in Ohio!!



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for mom and her pups.


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

awe they are all so cute! good luck! and congrats to momma!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mom and babies are so beautiful, best of luck to them in finding their forever homes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Rosebud and puppies!


----------

